# World voyageur



## Euphman06 (Jul 18, 2015)

Just picked this up about an hour away from me. Been looking for one for awhile and finally found it without having to ship it. Needs a few corrected parts and lots of clean up. 












Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 19, 2015)

shorty fenders are great for keeping center pull brakes clean




I have a couple of nice sets around here, stainless that fit 32mm, and Blummels alloy that fit 28mm


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 19, 2015)

Unusual color for a World Voyageur. Wonderful bike. Great history. Pretty much a Japanese Paramount. I think these bikes are greatly undervalued.


----------



## how (Jul 19, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Unusual color for a World Voyageur. Wonderful bike. Great history. Pretty much a Japanese Paramount. I think these bikes are greatly undervalued.




Think you are taking it a little too far. Paramounts came with a 531 frame, full Campy and a Brooks saddle That bike is no where near that. Closer to the Paramount was a Japanese made Volare, but still not a Paramount.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 19, 2015)

True, the WV did not come with the brand name stuff, but in terms of lightness and performance the WV was amazing. I have  a 72 WV and a 73 Paramount and they are both some of my favorites. True, no Brooks seat on the WV but the frame construction and weight was pretty close to the Paramount. The components from Shimano were copies of campy without the meticulous machining, but performed well. The rear " Crane" deraileur actually out performed the Campy ones and started showing up  on factory P15s Paramounts. The Dura-ace chainring was very well made and performed well. This was at half the cost of a Paramount. This is no knock on Paramounts. Mine is my pride and joy. I just think that the WV was one hell of a bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, baby paramount nicknamed for a reason And since I can't afford a paramount... I'll take this one! I'm working on correcting the wrong parts, no hurry, needs to be cleaned up big time though. The bars are bent... Not sure bending them back will be a good idea, might just look for replacements while I'm at it. I got lucky with it being only an hour away and the correct size (smallest size they made for WV's) and the rarest color. I'm happy with it, looking forward to the cleaning


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 22, 2015)

never bend aluminum bars on purpose
since aluminum doesn't have a fatigue endurance limit, Nitto recommends regularly replacing all aluminum bars.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 22, 2015)

I found that the alloy bars are wear items in that the center clamping sleeves can get loose when old and can't be tightened enough.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well....I've been cleaning and stripping this bike down. Turns out a lot of hidden problems with this one. I have to replace the left side crank, one bar end shifter, the bars, and brake levers. Those were the problems I didn't know about it in addition to changing the rear cluster (found when I bought the bike) and derailleur. Quite a project, throwing more money into this than I felt like, but I love the bike and it deserves to get fixed up again.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 28, 2015)

you may want to try searching RBW Owners and I-Bob google groups - all the parts you're looking will be in parts bins represented there.  
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/rbw-owners-bunch 
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/internet-bob


----------

